# Need help with bow hand



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

Dan,

That is a classic case of too low of a brace height. When the string strike is on or near your wrist, raise the brace height. What recurve are you shooting? And what is the measure from the deepest part of the grip straight out to the string? On most recurves, it should be in the area of 8 inches. I posted some bow hand grip recommendations a while back on another forum -- don't know if it's legal to link them here so PM me and I'll provide the link. That may help.

Arne


----------



## Quakefire (Aug 16, 2014)

The bow is a 62" Fleetwood (Samick) Sage, nothing special but it was a lot easier to convince my wife on. The string strikes my wrist just before my hand on the thumb side of my inner wrist. Don't have my bow with me right now to measure but with the bow strung a nocked arrow has the first half inch of fletching touching the shelf. I'll try and measure tonight.


----------



## Quakefire (Aug 16, 2014)

The way its strung right now it has a brace height of 5 1/8", way off from the manufacturer recommended minimum of 7.5 " Hopefully I can fix that without replacing the string


----------

